# it / that / this



## Wings11

Dobrý den,

jaký je rozdíl mezi IT a THAT?

Např. Nevím to - I do not know it/that

Děkuju


----------



## atcheque

Dobrý den,

_it _= *to*
_that _= *tamto*
_this _= *tohle*

Můžete hledát This / That (předpis 1)
S pozdravem,
atcheque, moderátor


----------



## ihitokage

ano it - to(toto) a that - tamto
I don't know it/that je v podstatě to stejné
prostě "To nevím" v češtině neříkáme "Tamto nevím"


----------



## atcheque

_tamto neznám_ možné?


----------



## ihitokage

atcheque said:


> _tamto neznám_ možné?


možné 
it's more like: "I don't know that over there." (when you can see that thing you are talking about and point at it)


----------



## Wings11

Thank you very much


----------

